# Who started snowboarding after 30?



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

I moved to Alaska from Oklahoma earlier this year. I started snowboarding at the end of last season and again this season. Man, I really suck. I'm 31 years old. I can make it down the hill okay, but not too fast. 4 year olds blow by me all the time. Maybe because they don't have a job to go to and a family to provide for. :dunno: Should I expect my learning curve to be a little more curved due to my age and total lack of snow experience? The store I bought my gear from told me that I'd probably like ski's better, but the snow board looked more fun to me!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My friend started last year at 31. He went about 10 times last year and was doing small 360's, normal size jumps and multiple jibs by the end of the season. He has the advantage of 15 years inline skating, 20 years skateboarding, and a few years of gymnastic training before those.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I started when I was 57. I'm 67 now and I can't wait till our local slopes open (generally mid-December here in mid-Ohio. I struggled for the first two years. The first season I managed to master toe side and heel side, but couldn't link them. Toward the end of the second season I was linking them. Hang in there. It can take time.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

I started at 29. Take lessons and stay with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I started at 31. It was tough the first couple trips out but once I got it I love it. I should have definitely taken a lesson but I'm pretty stubborn and just went for it. Hang in there you will pick it up.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

If you haven't checked out wolf's videos.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I started at 35 years old.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I started 7 years ago at 41.

I agree with what Snowolf says....it's all about your condition. If you haven't been off the couch in 10 years, you're going to find any activity difficult. If you've always been active, then boarding is just another thing to do. It's not like running marathons or anything.

As for the learning curve...yes there is one. And those 4 year olds passing you have probably put more hours in on it than you....don't sweat it. Take a lesson, sounds like you have the correct mindset to get a lot out of one.

I love the the attitude of the young on here. If you think 30-something is too old to take up a new thing, you're going to have a long, boring life


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Started at 39. Skied off and on since age 20 (could take it or leave it). This is my third year and I'm hopelessly addicted. 

Wife and I started skiing but were way far apart in ability level. One day I said "lets try snowboarding and learn together". So we did. My ass looked like a baboon in heat, swollen and colored from falling. Kept at it and now it's as effortless as I want it to be. 

We all go together now, wife, son, daughter and I. Son switched to riding although was a pretty good skier. Daughter still skis for some reason. 

My take is that risks are higher for snowboarding but so are rewards. The penalty for a fall in snowboarding is on average higher. Just take it slow and don't worry about impressing anyone but yourself.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Went my first time when I was 28 then had a 11 year layoff and picked it back up last year at 39. I am 40 now and am lovin it


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

Started when I was like 14 and boarded until I was 22 or so. Then I took off for LA and it's been 9 years since I've gotten on a board. I can't wait to see where I'm at riding wise. 

Don't get too caught up in the purely boarding aspect of it. You are going to get better if you stick with it. There are a ton of resourses at the Mountian and online to help you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

i started at age 31 or 32. rode as a weekender for a few years before i moved to tahoe to work in a ski school. i got my aasi level 1 about 4 years ago but, sadly, i have not been able to devote enough time to training for my level 2.

alasdair


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies! I'm not in bad shape. I raced dirt bikes, mountain bikes and road bikes in Oklahoma before I came up here. I'm in the Air Force too and have to stay in somewhat reasonable shape. 3 or 4 hours is about all I can handle for the snowboarding. Mainly, all of the wipe outs really take a lot out of me! HA! I'm definitely not giving up though. I'd say that I'm pretty addicted to it. I love everything about it. The snow, riding the lift, boarding at night, etc. A buddy and I signed up for a lesson this coming weekend. Hopefully, that will help! Also, I think I'm pretty over dressed for this stuff. I bought some SIMS gear that's insulated. It's like a thick coat. Pants too. HA! A couple times down the hill and I'm sweating like crazy. I know that's not good. I'm going to pick up some lighter weight gear. Typically, the temperatures are in the teens and twenties most of the time here in the Anchorage area. What would you guys wear in those temps? The gloves is another thing. My hands were sweating a lot the other day and my gloves were soaking wet. I need thinner gloves I guess. I'm willing to spend some good money for some good gloves. Any recommendations? Maybe if I weren't wearing a freaking parka out there, my hands wouldn't sweat so bad. HA!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe snowshoeing is more up your alley.






I kid. I don't think 31 really is old enough to take that into much consideration. Your experience with snow, your natural athletic ability, and your physical shape are much more important. An athletic 45yo that competes in triathalons would probably have a much better learning curve than a lazy 21yo with a beergut that eats hot pockets and plays video games all day. At least that's what I'd like to think haha.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

days shy of 51, started at 44 from being a 50 hour week desk jocky, no skate or ski experience as being from the Cornhusker state. Now like Wolf noted, its about pacing and efficiency. As for pnw/north cascade outer gear, temps in the teens and 20's...fleece shorts, a layer of underamour on top with 20000mm gortex coat and pants...regulate temp with vents; if cooler than add fleece on top and merino wool or capilene bottoms and loose fitting mitts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

I started on my 30'th birthday and loved it although the first few times down were on my ass rather than my feet.

I did ski for 14 years or so beforehand so I had experience however it was still a challenge to make the switch to snowboarding.

-- Matt


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

One more that started at 39. Skied before, and could take it or leave it. I was considering for a winter or two, looking for something to fill the months when my trails were unrideable on the bike. Went from teching in a local shop to managing a slopeside shop and was told learning to board would be a requirement. I was instantly hooked. The only time I ever stepped into skis after the first day on a board was to check out the latest demo skis.


----------



## molecom (Sep 11, 2009)

I started last season at 30 - basically looking for an enjoyable activity to keep me in shape (I have the gym). Still waiting for the cold in NW New Jersey!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Started at 31 also. MOuntain biked, back packed and weight lifted prior to snow boarding. Learning was slow at first (we don't have much snow in ky or ski resorts) I would only go when I could find someone else to go with. The 2nd season I went twice, for my third season, last year, I started going by myself and really improved. I just learned not to count on others for the most part. A lesson here and there will help to.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Started earlier this year at 32.

Two long weekends in the Alps and a bunch of trips to the indoor slopes here in the UK. I can't wait to take it to the mountains again in Jan.

There's definitely a bigger learning curve at our age, especially where you haven't done anything like it before. Kids don't fear anything--nor should they, they're closer to the ground and not nearly as heavy. Falls are nothing to a 4 year old. BUT it is a curve, so stick with it!


----------

